# Amish Eggs, sorta a mustard take on pickled eggs rather than beet juice



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Made these a few days ago, good per the recipe, lots of ideas to juice em up a bit tho. If you try something good let me know. Excellent beer drinkin food!


Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.


4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
2/3 cup of sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup white vinegar
3/4 cup water
2 drops of yellow food coloring

Mix all ingrediants in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.

Pour sauce over eggs.

Let cool.

Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.


I can think of million variations of these, maybe some hot sauce, deviled, endless.....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

can't wait to hear what you do with em paymaster.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for this! I don't use the beet juice ever, but I do use apple cider vinegar. I will try some of these. Again, thanks.


----------

